# WAASSAAA Specktrites? Night crew check in!



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

What's the plan for the holiday weekend? Who's drinking? Who's popping fireworks? Who's on holiday? Who's annoyed by their family being in town?

ROLL CALL, if you read this thread you MUST CHECK IN!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes ma'am!  Coachkitten checking in!

If the weather is nice I plan on going on our boat and doing a bit of drinking.  By a bit I mean A LOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also my baby niece should be born anytime this weekend so hopefully I will be seeing her for the first time.

Hope y'all have a good weekend!  I plan on being just plain lazy!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Haaai Coachkitten! Let's have a cocktail, shaken not stirred you say? You got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you get to meet your neice this weekend!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Haaai Coachkitten! Let's have a cocktail, shaken not stirred you say? You got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you get to meet your neice this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll be packing, packing...and oh! Packing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow night, I'm going to a friend's house who lives downtown and has a great view of the Town Lake Fireworks. 

....other than that, I'll be packing.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Packing 0.o DISH! 

Town Lake fireworks = WIN!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

CantAffordMAC=present

I may watch fireworks tomorrow and I will be making smores in a friends fireplace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saturday I may go to VA and pick up my car. Other than that. Noooo plans. No drinking, no family (unless I go to VA). Just another weekend (only this time, my weekend will be filled with smores). What more can I ask for???


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm moving to an apartment further South, near Brodie. Cheaper rent + cheaper utilities = WIN!!

Yeah, I'm excited about the fireworks.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

CantaffordMAC no drinking? No fun? NO WAY! xD

What kind of car are you getting? YOU HAVEN'T TOLD US ABOUT THIS! (or did I miss it!?!)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_CantAffordMAC=present

I may watch fireworks tomorrow and I will be making smores in friends fireplace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saturday I may go to VA and pick up my car. Other than that. Noooo plans. No drinking, no family (unless I go to VA). Just another weekend (only this time, my weekend will be filled with smores). What more can I ask for???_

 
Mmmmm.....smores!!!  Yummy!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Yeah, I'm moving to an apartment further South, near Brodie. Cheaper rent + cheaper utilities = WIN!!

Yeah, I'm excited about the fireworks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's this weekend! WOOT! Invite me to the housewarming I am a GOOOD party guest.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 3, 2008)

I can hear fireworks going off right now, I guess a nearby town is celebrating the 4th a little early. We're going to see our town's display tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My little one is Finally asleep, so I'm having a Mike's Hard Berry...yummmmmmy!!!
Hope eveyone has a safe & happy holiday weekend!!!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 3, 2008)

bellaconnie80 checking in ma'am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well my baby is a care giver so he works 12hour days and 24hour days 2 night a week so he is off tomorrow night so we're gonna stay in and make some fireworks of our own


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

I am seriously about to bend Mr. Janice's arm behind his back and MAKE him take me to get fireworks. Yes, I could go by myself, but what fun would that be?! You need mischievous boy/men with you so they can get the fireworks that will do the most damage. xD

You got another Hard Berry in the fridge, pass me one please!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I'll definitely be having a get together with friends (maybe a bbq if we can get our **** together) but *no fireworks*!  My neighbors have been popping firecrackers for the past week.  It sounds like there's a war zone under my balcony.

Also, my mom's birthday is on Sunday, so I'll be stopping by her place in San Francisco for the weekend and I'm going to pro store for the first time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Happy Holiday all!


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_That's this weekend! WOOT! Invite me to the housewarming I am a GOOOD party guest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Will do! I'm looking at August 1st, so mark it on your Blackberry!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_bellaconnie80 checking in ma'am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well my baby is a care giver so he works 12hour days and 24hour days 2 night a week so he is off tomorrow night so we're gonna stay in and make some fireworks of our own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yeehaw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Hi everyone!
I'll definitely be having a get together with friends (maybe a bbq if we can get our **** together) but *no fireworks*!  My neighbors have been popping firecrackers for the past week.  It sounds like there's a war zone under my balcony.

Also, my mom's birthday is on Sunday, so I'll be stopping by her place in San Francisco for the weekend and I'm going to pro store for the first time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Happy Holiday all!_

 
Happy Fourth! You know want to get in a firecracker OR THREE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell you're mom HAPPY BIRTHDAY from the Specktra lady. Have fun at the PRO store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Will do! I'm looking at August 1st, so mark it on your Blackberry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
will do!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 3, 2008)

Tonight I'm going to eat about five tons of Tillamook Chocolate Peanut Butter ice cream!  Tomorrow I'm going to spend the day on the river, and throw back a few.  I'm sending my husband to the store now for ice cream and sunscreen!  He's so good to me.

Hope you all have a fab fourth!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

ahhh ice cream!! How did you KNOW that's what I am craving right now. 0.o You temptress!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Tonight I'm going to eat about five tons of Tillamook Chocolate Peanut Butter ice cream!  Tomorrow I'm going to spend the day on the river, and throw back a few.  I'm sending my husband to the store now for ice cream and sunscreen!  He's so good to me.

Hope you all have a fab fourth!_

 
Mmm.....Tillamook ice cream is the BEST!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Geez now I want smores and Tillamook ice cream!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 3, 2008)

I hear the fireworks already "down by the river".  Yes, indeedy.  Let's get this party started.  Happy pre- Friday and pre-fourth of July to everyone out there in Specktra land.

Grilling and chilling tomorrow with the human kinds and the fur angels tomorrow.  I am doing some cleaning up a bit around here and pulling out the Red, White and Blue colors in my makeup and wardrobe for tomorrow.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2008)

My girlfriend is coming down in the morning/afternoon and we are going to watch movies and drink...ITS 6 O'CLOCK SOMEWHERE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tomorrow night I am going to be alone sadly! my hubby works tomorrow night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



God, I can just see myself lighting off those fireworks by myself shuffling my feet on the ground with my hand in my pockets.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheers! I'm having my glass of Merlot...nothing but relaxing this weekend & watchin the fireworks over a lake.

Well, I'll be relaxing...I bought one of those beautiful stainless steel arched faucets for my kitchen sink...so hubby will be installing that thing while saying a few %&#@* words while I sit and snicker at him


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I hear the fireworks already "down by the river".  Yes, indeedy.  Let's get this party started.  Happy pre- Friday and pre-fourth of July to everyone out there in Specktra land.

Grilling and chilling tomorrow with the human kinds and the fur angels tomorrow.  I am doing some cleaning up a bit around here and pulling out the Red, White and Blue colors in my makeup and wardrobe for tomorrow._

 
Grilling and Chilling! I like it! Speaking of Fur Angels, Ian and I adopted ANOTHER DOG! I'll make a post here in a bit with a picture and formal adoption announcement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_My girlfriend is coming down in the morning/afternoon and we are going to watch movies and drink...ITS 6 O'CLOCK SOMEWHERE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow night I am going to be alone sadly! my hubby works tomorrow night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



God, I can just see myself lighting off those fireworks by myself shuffling my feet on the ground with my hand in my pockets._

 
It damn sure is! I'll have one with you, just let me know when you're starting. xD

You WILL pop off at least TEN fireworks at dusk! you MUST! It is your patriotic duty!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Cheers! I'm having my glass of Merlot...nothing but relaxing this weekend & watchin the fireworks over a lake.

Well, I'll be relaxing...I bought one of those beautiful stainless steel arched faucets for my kitchen sink...so hubby will be installing that thing while saying a few %&#@* words while I sit and snicker at him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't you think they LOVE it when we watch them install something.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_It damn sure is! I'll have one with you, just let me know when you're starting. xD

You WILL pop off at least TEN fireworks at dusk! you MUST! It is your patriotic duty!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It will be bright and early!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats how it's done baby!

I will!!! I will make sure I am drunk so I don't care that I am doing it by myself!!!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm here!  Speaking of fireworks some dumb ass kids were lighting them in MY driveway right now scaring the crap out of my poor old dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   She's going to the kennel tomorrow, if not she will probably have a heart attack.  I had to tell them to go to their own house.

Tomorrow we are going to my brother-in-law's parents house where they have all the good (read: illegal) fireworks.  Shhh....  They are safe though!  Fire extinguisher nearby, etc.  Saturday I'm taking my Mommy to see Wicked for her bday, yayyyy.  

Sunday=be lazy


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm planning to be woken up by the loud parade and not be able to sleep in on my day off. 

We did however get off work early at 3. That was nice.

No plans here, but I have to check in so WHATEV!

Congrats on the new pup, Janice! Can't wait to see pics! Just don't let him play with the fireworks, kay?

SuSana - Why taking to the Kennel? *tears in eyes* But Wicked sounds AWESOME! Have fun!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Don't you think they LOVE it when we watch them install something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HAHAHA....not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







well, at least mine


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Grilling and Chilling! I like it! Speaking of Fur Angels, Ian and I adopted ANOTHER DOG! I'll make a post here in a bit with a picture and formal adoption announcement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so happy for all of you.  Congratulations!  I can't wait to see your new family member.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_SuSana - Why taking to the Kennel? *tears in eyes* But Wicked sounds AWESOME! Have fun!_

 
Oh cause when I said she will probably have a heart attack I wasn't being sarcastic...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She is really old and fireworks really scare her.  As a matter of fact her 15th birthday was July 1st!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_It will be bright and early!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats how it's done baby!

I will!!! I will make sure I am drunk so I don't care that I am doing it by myself!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 3, 2008)

Well here's my plans for tonight, drunk already so I'm celebrating early. Drunk tomorrow and sunning all day outside at my parents house. Sounds good to me!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_You got another Hard Berry in the fridge, pass me one please!_

 
I have one right here for you!  Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 3, 2008)

All this booze talk has inspired me to make a cocktail...yummm.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going to a 4th of July party with some friends. Probably won't be drinking though, I don't handle my alcohol well haha.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_All this booze talk has inspired me to make a cocktail...yummm._

 
You should def booze it up! It's the law on the 4th! lol.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I'm here!  Speaking of fireworks some dumb ass kids were lighting them in MY driveway right now scaring the crap out of my poor old dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   She's going to the kennel tomorrow, if not she will probably have a heart attack.  I had to tell them to go to their own house.

Tomorrow we are going to my brother-in-law's parents house where they have all the good (read: illegal) fireworks.  Shhh....  They are safe though!  Fire extinguisher nearby, etc.  Saturday I'm taking my Mommy to see Wicked for her bday, yayyyy.  

Sunday=be lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Poor doggie!  I wonder why they were in your driveway??

*ahem* you should take me to see Wicked too, I'm sure your mom would like me! haha *ahem*


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I'm here!  Speaking of fireworks some dumb ass kids were lighting them in MY driveway right now scaring the crap out of my poor old dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   She's going to the kennel tomorrow, if not she will probably have a heart attack.  I had to tell them to go to their own house.

Tomorrow we are going to my brother-in-law's parents house where they have all the good (read: illegal) fireworks.  Shhh....  They are safe though!  Fire extinguisher nearby, etc.  Saturday I'm taking my Mommy to see Wicked for her bday, yayyyy.  

Sunday=be lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HI SUSANA! Have a fantastic holiday! I'm so jealous you get to see wicked!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I'm planning to be woken up by the loud parade and not be able to sleep in on my day off. 

We did however get off work early at 3. That was nice.

No plans here, but I have to check in so WHATEV!

Congrats on the new pup, Janice! Can't wait to see pics! Just don't let him play with the fireworks, kay?

SuSana - Why taking to the Kennel? *tears in eyes* But Wicked sounds AWESOME! Have fun!_

 
WOO HOO For having fantabulous bosses who let you off work early before major holiday weekend! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HAHAHA....not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







well, at least mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Well here's my plans for tonight, drunk already so I'm celebrating early. Drunk tomorrow and sunning all day outside at my parents house. Sounds good to me!_

 
HEEEEY, what you sippin on!?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I have one right here for you!  Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers!_

 





 Thank ya ma'am!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_All this booze talk has inspired me to make a cocktail...yummm._

 





 Whatcha havin'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_I'm going to a 4th of July party with some friends. Probably won't be drinking though, I don't handle my alcohol well haha._

 
Oh yes, if you know you don't then just enjoy one (or two) and have a fun time!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_You should def booze it up! It's the law on the 4th! lol._


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 4, 2008)

*****


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess I am going to start celebrating now with vodka, 7-up & grape juice (it's really good I swear!)


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

Janice, I've been drinking Smirnoff Vodka chasing it with Corona Extra since 8:30pm, haha haha


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 4, 2008)

We will probably go to a BBQ in Bee Cave. Then the Cedar Park City Fireworks are only 1 block from our house so we will probably watch them


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I guess I am going to start celebrating now with vodka, 7-up & grape juice (it's really good I swear!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds good. I will have to try it!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Janice, I've been drinking Smirnoff Vodka chasing it with Corona Extra since 8:30pm, haha haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Someone is doing right!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_CantaffordMAC no drinking? No fun? NO WAY! xD

What kind of car are you getting? YOU HAVEN'T TOLD US ABOUT THIS! (or did I miss it!?!)_

 
LoL Im not even of age to drink. Its never stopped me before though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am getting a 99 Ford Contour. it was very cheap, doesnt have a lot of miles...Im very happy. Now I just need my license. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hardly told anyone, i just found out a few days ago lol) 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Mmmmm.....smores!!! Yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes. they are. Ive been wanting them for years and I finally said enough is enough! lol


----------



## SuSana (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_HI SUSANA! Have a fantastic holiday! I'm so jealous you get to see wicked!!








 Whatcha havin'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Hi Janice!!!

See it!!!  This is going to be my second time!  I love love love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My drink of choice is: fill 1/4 of the cup with rum or vodka, fill it almost the rest of the way up with cranberry juice and put some orange juice on top of that.  Sooooooo good.  I'm sure this drink has a name, I just don't know what it is lol.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Someone is doing right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sure I'll feel like ass in the morning. I need a DD to take me to IHop for the night with the rest of the drunks, as my fiance is asleep in the bed. I think I'm going to get a cab to take me, because I'm HONGRY!!!!! God I could really go for biscuits & gravy now


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 4, 2008)

Well in Canada last weekend was the holiday weekend... But it was also my birthday, so I got a tattoo and hung out with my boyfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan on being drunk and in a hot tub tomorrow night with said boyfriend and some pals. 

Nightcrew member NutMeg has checked in! *salutes*


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm Canadian but my cousin and I are heading over the border tomorrow to Buffalo to celeberate and get our drink on and eat some wings. (any excuse to party!)


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I'm Canadian but my cousin and I are heading over the border tomorrow to Buffalo to celeberate and get our drink on and eat some wings. (any excuse to party!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh gawd, WINGS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm jelz!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hi Janice!!!

See it!!! This is going to be my second time! I love love love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My drink of choice is: fill 1/4 of the cup with rum or vodka, fill it almost the rest of the way up with cranberry juice and put some orange juice on top of that. Sooooooo good. I'm sure this drink has a name, I just don't know what it is lol._

 
MMMMmmm I already love Cranberry Vodka so that sounds good

PS - Found the name for your drink (power of google)

*Madras Cocktail*

Made from Vodka, Cranberry juice, Orange juice and Lime wedge

Serve in: Highball Glass 
Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















This cocktail viewed 181 times 
*Ingredients*


1 1/2 ounces Vodka (Vodkas) 
4 ounces Cranberry juice (Fruits / Juices) 
1 ounce Orange juice (Fruits / Juices) 
1 Lime wedge (Fruits / Juices)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Well in Canada last weekend was the holiday weekend... But it was also my birthday, so I got a tattoo and hung out with my boyfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan on being drunk and in a hot tub tomorrow night with said boyfriend and some pals. 

Nightcrew member NutMeg has checked in! *salutes*_

 
oooh do u have pics of the tattoo???


----------



## Janice (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Janice, I've been drinking Smirnoff Vodka chasing it with Corona Extra since 8:30pm, haha haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whoo you're a BAD girl! Loves it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_We will probably go to a BBQ in Bee Cave. Then the Cedar Park City Fireworks are only 1 block from our house so we will probably watch them_

 
BBQ and BEER, 'tis what I will be doing tomorrow evening!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL Im not even of age to drink. Its never stopped me before though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am getting a 99 Ford Contour. it was very cheap, doesnt have a lot of miles...Im very happy. Now I just need my license. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hardly told anyone, i just found out a few days ago lol) _

 
CONGRATULATIONS! I am SO happy for you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hi Janice!!!

See it!!!  This is going to be my second time!  I love love love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My drink of choice is: fill 1/4 of the cup with rum or vodka, fill it almost the rest of the way up with cranberry juice and put some orange juice on top of that.  Sooooooo good.  I'm sure this drink has a name, I just don't know what it is lol._

 
Luckyyyy! We have barely have a theater culture here in Austin. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I'm sure I'll feel like ass in the morning. I need a DD to take me to IHop for the night with the rest of the drunks, as my fiance is asleep in the bed. I think I'm going to get a cab to take me, because I'm HONGRY!!!!! God I could really go for biscuits & gravy now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
HONGRY numnumnum, I just ate a hot pocket and now I feel sick. =P

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Well in Canada last weekend was the holiday weekend... But it was also my birthday, so I got a tattoo and hung out with my boyfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan on being drunk and in a hot tub tomorrow night with said boyfriend and some pals. 

Nightcrew member NutMeg has checked in! *salutes*_

 
PICS OF SAID TATTOO STAT!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I'm Canadian but my cousin and I are heading over the border tomorrow to Buffalo to celeberate and get our drink on and eat some wings. (any excuse to party!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Oh gawd, WINGS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm jelz!_


----------



## SuSana (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_MMMMmmm I already love Cranberry Vodka so that sounds good

PS - Found the name for your drink (power of google)

*Madras Cocktail*

Made from Vodka, Cranberry juice, Orange juice and Lime wedge

Serve in: Highball Glass 
Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















This cocktail viewed 181 times 
*Ingredients*


1 1/2 ounces Vodka (Vodkas) 
4 ounces Cranberry juice (Fruits / Juices) 
1 ounce Orange juice (Fruits / Juices) 
1 Lime wedge (Fruits / Juices) 




_

 
Yes!!!  Everybody make one, no excuses, you have the recipe!  It's so good


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Yes!!!  Everybody make one, no excuses, you have the recipe!  It's so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will def do that tomorrow. 

Oh btw if you ladies make the grape juice/vodka/7-up concoction put more 7-up than grape juice.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 4, 2008)

no plans yet but i am actually going to a funeral on sat. so... what to do what to do?


----------



## Janice (Jul 4, 2008)

Aww, sorry to hear about that!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 4, 2008)

driving out to monteray and slaying in a hotel on the ocean. watching the fireworks from there! i am excited. hopefully nothing is on fire!! dont want the show to be cancelled


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 4, 2008)

This will be a weekend of partying!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Friday-huge party at the brothers home = drinking
Saturday-big party at a friends house= more drinking
Sunday-recovering & probably telling myself I will never drink again.

Have a fun, safe, holiday everyone!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 4, 2008)

So I am supposed to be in Canada, and that didn't happen. I am pretty bummed that a lot of crap went down that prevented me from getting there, while on the way there...

Sucks for me


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_This will be a weekend of partying!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Friday-huge party at the brothers home = drinking
Saturday-big party at a friends house= more drinking
Sunday-recovering & probably telling myself I will never drink again._

 


Sounds like fun...I am not sure how much I will drink this year as I have made some good progress on whipping the figure in better shape (and do not want to lose too much ground there) but I will probably raise a few with some friends. It is the fourth after all and what good is a celebration without alcohol and plenty of it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_ Have a fun, safe, holiday everyone!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My sentiments exactly!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

My weekend is work! Yay hours! It's the end of our big Half-Yearly sale, so tomorrow and Saturday it's time divided between helping clients and setting tables. Then Sunday is when we really change the floor over. Luckily we've already set four tables and we're going to have half the store set by Saturday.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2008)

*falls into thread*


----------



## Renee (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sleeping in tomorrow and watching horrible daytime tv all day! My honey has to work tomorrow so that's about the extent of my 4th.. our kids are older so we really don't do anything anymore.The 4th of July was so much more fun when I was a kid!


----------



## MeliBoss (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Oh btw if you ladies make the grape juice/vodka/7-up concoction put more 7-up than grape juice._

 

What ever this little concoction is I want one!!! Sounds yummy.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_MMMMmmm I already love Cranberry Vodka so that sounds good

PS - Found the name for your drink (power of google)

*Madras Cocktail*

Made from Vodka, Cranberry juice, Orange juice and Lime wedge

Serve in: Highball Glass 
Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















This cocktail viewed 181 times 
*Ingredients*

1 1/2 ounces Vodka (Vodkas) 
4 ounces Cranberry juice (Fruits / Juices) 
1 ounce Orange juice (Fruits / Juices) 
1 Lime wedge (Fruits / Juices) 




_

 

One of these sounds good to. LOL. I'm so sad I'm working tonight


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah we don't really do anything, my parents might barbeque but the weather is sucking. No alcohol here-I'm not only underage, but due to health reasons and personal beliefs I can't drink it.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy July 4th to all of you in the US! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We haven't got a holiday weekend here, but I have vacation and tomorrow will be big hauling day: Coll Heat, Electroflash, Sonic Chic and New View will be released here - this is kind of a holiday as well, isn't it?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

^Hahaha so true...


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 4, 2008)

I shall be getting drunk because it is long overdue


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jul 4, 2008)

This weekend will be all about the family - my family tonight, and my hubby's tomorrow.  It'll just be nice to sit around and lounge.  My husband was in Iraq last 4th, so that makes this weekend much more special for us.

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 4, 2008)

Heading towards the beach, making some BBQ, and watching the 2 million dollars my government spent for fireworks xD with the wholeee family


ohhh and of course glamming it up makeup!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TUPRNUT* 

 
_This weekend will be all about the family - my family tonight, and my hubby's tomorrow.  It'll just be nice to sit around and lounge.  My husband was in Iraq last 4th, so that makes this weekend much more special for us.

Happy 4th everyone!_

 
My sentiments and God Bless your husband love, Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

im Canadian so my holiday was on teusday.... I didnt do much though.  There wernt even fireworks! Americans do your country's bday SO much better! My mom and bro are heading to Seattle this weekend for fireworks and shopping the sales... I am so jelous ... I cant go because im working


----------



## Jennybella (Jul 4, 2008)

ugh its 4th of July and Im sitting at home not doing anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best friend and her new boyfriend are having a sleepover and hubby has to be up @ 4am for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who else is up and on?!


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_ugh its 4th of July and Im sitting at home not doing anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best friend and her new boyfriend are having a sleepover and hubby has to be up @ 4am for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who else is up and on?!_

 
I've had a few 4ths by myself.... Sorry that you're celebrating alone tonight....  sending hugs.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 5, 2008)

WE had to go home in the midst of a huge family blow up be around the very people that are casuing trouble .On topof that My son and i are both sick..... I'm just so ready to go back home.... GRRRR. I hope you other ladies are having a better long weekend than I am


----------



## KikiB (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't really celebrate the 4th, so no big deal. There are fireworks EVERYWHERE though, the sound really carries. I saw a few from my bedroom window.


----------



## Janice (Jul 6, 2008)

Haaaay night crew!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^_^


----------

